# Indiana Trail Riders



## Freelance Cowgirl (May 27, 2011)

I try to trail ride around the property when I can, but haven't since the cold weather has come in. It's very wet and slippery around here, and I've been focusing on my filly, working out the last of her kinks and keeping weight on her for this winter. I want to go over to Brown County next summer with my mare, I hear it's _amazing_.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello from a fellow hoosier! Sadly I don't get to trail ride often, I spend a lot of time in the arena training & giving lessons, I do trail ride in my own woods quite a bit but rarely find enough time to hit the state parks. When we do go we go to Tippecanoe, Salamonie & Brown County. I try to get to each at least once a year.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes Brown County is a very lovely park and a blast to ride. Tons of different trails to ride. My husband and I run Whitewater Memorial State Park saddlebarn. They have nice trails too.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm over in Ohio, but usually make it to Indiana a few times a year for either a day trip (to the little state park at Liberty), or for a long weekend at Brown County or Midwest. 

Indiana takes much better care of its trails than Ohio, so it's worth the trip and the small park use fee. 

I like Brown County - plenty of good riding there, nice variety of trails with plenty of options. And I like being able to do rides as a loop, instead of always coming in and out of camp on the same trail. 

The campground is also nice and nicely-kept, so it makes a good "test ride" for our first camping trip each spring.

I've heard Deam Lake is nice, but we've not been there yet. Might shoot for there, or Harrison-Crawford in the coming year.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe all of the avalible state parks to ride are nice! I go to York Hills alot-. Its great for going off trail!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We ride the trails around our property and on/through several surrounding properties. There is a large group of people on our road who like to ride, so we never have a hard time coming up with a partner or two (or three or ten, lol) to ride with. The folks down the road that we ride with have gone to Brown County a lot, and we are thinking of trying our hand at it ourselves now that we have added a second riding horse to our family. Prior to that, it was only DD's horse and she couldn't very well go up there on a ride on her own.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello! first off doesnt Indiana stink? I ride sometimes at the prairie creek reservoir in Muncie.... it nothing challenging like what you can get into in brown county but i like it, nice and quiet.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> I'm over in Ohio, but usually make it to Indiana a few times a year for either a day trip (to the little state park at Liberty), or for a long weekend at Brown County or Midwest.
> 
> Indiana takes much better care of its trails than Ohio, so it's worth the trip and the small park use fee.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, yes lol very familiar with Whitewater here in Liberty, we run the saddle barn there  Very nice well kept park. Stop in sometime!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

ccndodger said:


> Yes, yes lol very familiar with Whitewater here in Liberty, we run the saddle barn there  Very nice well kept park. Stop in sometime!


I'll keep it in mind to stop in some time! Looks like you had a pretty steady stream of business when I rode there back in the early autumn. My boyfriend has a buddy who rides that park nearly every day - he lives in Brookville and just trailers over.

It really is a great park for a day ride. Not the most visually stunning or physically demanding trails, but we usually do the full loop in one direction, stop back at the trailer for lunch and to give the horses a breather, then ride the loop again in the opposite direction. 

Great place for getting a young or green horse used to trails, especially that section that runs alongside the main campground. We jokingly refer to that as the "tunnel of terror" because you never know what odd things will be going on in the campsites on the other side of the fence. Kids, bikes, dogs, fires, tents - it's all there!

Happy trails!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello! I have been to a few of the parks around the state, and plan to visit more this coming summer. I have been to Midwest, it's a PHENOMENAL facility! Very clean and well maintained, stalls for your horse, cabins if you want them, a restaurant on the site, lovely shower/bathroom facilities. Really, really nice. They have beautiful trails too. 
I have also been to Greene Sullivan in Dugger Indiana. It's definitely a bit more rugged than Midwest, but the trails are awesome! They have every level you could want, from very easy to single tracks winding up, down, and around. Very reasonable camping fees, and they also have a day ride parking area. No showers, but they do have a port-o-potty style bathroom. It is a first come first serve type of place, the first time we went were actually the only ones there. 
JW Jones is a great place to day ride, from what I've heard camping is no longer an option due to dumb-dumbs vandalizing. 
I have also been to Corydon in O'Bannon forest. Great place, but very challenging trails with a lot of rock.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

:idea: Maybe a horse forum trail ride in the future?


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> :idea: Maybe a horse forum trail ride in the future?


For sure!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Question -- was just on the DNR site looking at the info for the parks that are horse friendly (DNR: Equestrian) and I am a bit puzzled by something. I knew about the "horse tag" we'd need, but then read the part about having "appropriate paperwork" available for each horse and clicked the link that was on the page which took me to the site for the State Board of Animal Health, but the information there read like it was in regards to bringing a horse across state lines into Indiana with talk of health certificates, etc done w/in 30 days of entry to the state, etc -- which, to me, doesn't really address horses who LIVE in Indiana being taken into the parks to be ridden. So, what paperwork IS needed to be able to have your horse on the trails in the IN state parks? I want to be sure we have everything right so DD and I (and maybe even DH and I) can get out there and hit the trails ---


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Question -- was just on the DNR site looking at the info for the parks that are horse friendly (DNR: Equestrian) and I am a bit puzzled by something. I knew about the "horse tag" we'd need, but then read the part about having "appropriate paperwork" available for each horse and clicked the link that was on the page which took me to the site for the State Board of Animal Health, but the information there read like it was in regards to bringing a horse across state lines into Indiana with talk of health certificates, etc done w/in 30 days of entry to the state, etc -- which, to me, doesn't really address horses who LIVE in Indiana being taken into the parks to be ridden. So, what paperwork IS needed to be able to have your horse on the trails in the IN state parks? I want to be sure we have everything right so DD and I (and maybe even DH and I) can get out there and hit the trails ---


Hmm yes it is kind of confusing lol  But anyways, state law says that you always should have coggins and health papers when traveling acorss state line. You can get fined ticketed and what-not, but as far as riding at the state parks they honestly dont even check. Even our Indiana resident horses are supposed to have them when we go to another park but we never do and I know personally that many of the parks we have been to including Whitewater have never checked. You must however buy a bridle tag for each horse either an annual one or day use tag. Then pay the gate enterance fee. If you are camping of couse there are other costs. Hope this helps to answer your questions.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

That does help, thank you! I expected a "use" fee (DH is a fisherman and I am used to paying the watercraft annual fee for his boat) and that is good, too, because he always buys the annual entrance pass so we can just use his, lol. I'm assuming it is like with a boat/trailer that the annual admission pass covers your vehicle and the horse trailer, right?


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

themacpack said:


> That does help, thank you! I expected a "use" fee (DH is a fisherman and I am used to paying the watercraft annual fee for his boat) and that is good, too, because he always buys the annual entrance pass so we can just use his, lol. I'm assuming it is like with a boat/trailer that the annual admission pass covers your vehicle and the horse trailer, right?


Your welcom  Yep covers everything, boat, trailer, camper, whatever your pulling.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Exactly, I think it was $25 for the tag and it's good for the year in all of the state parks. We didn't have to show any paperwork. Just make sure to keep it on you when riding, you never know when you might get checked,lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I always have coggins/health certs in the truck, I've never once been asked for them at any of the parks. Brown Co. did do a head count on the way in and on the way out though, rather sad that they have to do that. 

I've got exciting news, by this weekend I will be the proud new owner of an aluminum Sundowner with weekender pkg so we can do more overnight trail rides! Now I really can't wait for Spring!!!!


----------



## hahaitslacey (Apr 21, 2009)

The trail at Strawtown Koteewi park in Noblesville was pretty fun. It was the first trail away from home that we'd been to. There are a few wooden bridges, shallow water to ride through, good hills, and plenty of shade in the woods. I just remember the mosquitoes being AWFUL during the time I went (around May). It was quiet, only came across one biker and one jogger the whole time we were there.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 200 acre farm, so I do most of my trail riding at home, but have been to Brown County State Park and Whitewater State Park. I think it would be really cool to get together for a trail ride though


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

feistymomma said:


> I have a 200 acre farm, so I do most of my trail riding at home, but have been to Brown County State Park and Whitewater State Park. I think it would be really cool to get together for a trail ride though


Nice  Just send me a message if you ever want to ride lol!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

ccndodger said:


> Nice  Just send me a message if you ever want to ride lol!


I'm with you. Let's crash feisty's place!


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm with you. Let's crash feisty's place!


Wooohooo LOL!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Come on down!!!


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

I am down in Orange county and would love to go riding with yall some time this summer. Me and a couple of friends ride and camp here in orange county quite a bit along with going up to hickory ridge and blackwell. We definitely need to hook up and go riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

HarleyD said:


> I am down in Orange county and would love to go riding with yall some time this summer. Me and a couple of friends ride and camp here in orange county quite a bit along with going up to hickory ridge and blackwell. We definitely need to hook up and go riding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes love Blackwell. We try and make it down every year to either Hickory Ridge or Blackwell either one. Agreed! Both are very pretty


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey! I'm from Indiana and just love to trail ride when I can! My absolute favorite place to ride is Midwest! They have awesome trails, stalls, electric and water, cabins, gift shop, round pen, and a big open field to work in. I also like deam lake, Hoosier national forest, and Iroquois park has a small horse area. If u wanna find some really nice trail places go to horsetail directory.com!


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

From Indiana as well  Located in Montgomery County. Hopefully going to Brown County for spring break !  Nowhere to ride where I'm at, really


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've not been to Midwest. Definitely adding it to the list. Pretty cool there's quite a few of us hoosiers on the forum. We should definitely plan a ride!


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah we really need to plan a ride. I am free anytime after March 16th. (my graduation from college) So we all need to hook up and camp and ride for the weekend or the whole week lol.


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

Anybody up in the Northwest Indiana area? I'm ging to start trail riding my guy this year - not sure we will be ready for Midwest or Brown County but could do Tippecanoe or Potato Creek - day rides...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I am an indiana resident.. and I would love to get out and trail ride, but that requires a horse to do it on.. so hopefully this year Ill get something i can ride.. or maybe take a trip down to see harley as shes already told me she really wants me to come ride


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I've not been to Midwest. Definitely adding it to the list. Pretty cool there's quite a few of us hoosiers on the forum. We should definitely plan a ride!


Midwest does have one of the nicer campgrounds I've visited. I've considered doing a week-long trip, split between Brown County and Midwest, or maybe Midwest and Deam Lake or one of the other parks in the southern part of the state.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Current hoosier here, living in Tippecanoe County.  I'd be up for a forum trail ride, if it works out. I've only been to Winamac so far, but the pony was a pro. I really wish I were able to trail ride more, but I just don't have the time or means!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If we go south IslandWave, I can swing by and pick you up!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

^ It's a deal!


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Brown County is a very beautiful place to ride!


----------



## JoJo1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

Northwest Indiana
 I am the chair of the Midwest Riding Club-trail riding group. We ride the Dunes Trails, Deep River County Park, Tippecanoe State Park, Sunset County Park, Kingdom Prairie and the back roads of Porter and Lake County. Great fun.


----------



## GJS (Nov 12, 2012)

You need to give O'Bannon Woods a try! Over 100 miles of trails, some along the Ohio River, some along Blue River. Great trails, excellent camp sites primitive and electric. Awesome Park staff very horse friendly! The Park Manager even rides around in a buggy making his rounds. We love it! Corydon Indiana!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

If there is ever an Indiana ride that gets planned, I would love to come! 
I'm in southern Indiana, Washington County.  Does anybody ever go to the Clark County forestry?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've not been to Clark Co. Foxes but I'm still game for a forum trail ride. We need to definitely plan one for next year. I only went twice this year off my own property, both for a quick afternoon at Tippe. Sometimes it really stinks that others horses & students keep me so busy that I can't enjoy some break time with my own. I've been seeing pics & hearing good things about the new(ish) Wildcat Creek in Tippecanoe Co, they even hosted an AQHA trail challenge - I hope they do so again so I can participate.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I've only been to Clark Co. as I don't have my own trailer yet and that's where my friend prefers to go, but hopefully by the time we get this ride planned I will have one of my own. And I can go to other places as well.
I'm not sure I could spend my time on other horses, I'd miss my girl too much! :b


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Foxes Im over in Orange county. If we get a forum ride planned for next year and you need a ride you and your horse are more than welcome to ride with me. Shirley Creek down here in Orange county is AWESOME place to ride. Rode there ths past weekend and had a blast. Hills, Hollars, Creeks, and Open Fields all on one trail makes for a very enjoyable day. DNR did a great job with this horse camp.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Harley  
Though I'm not 100% my parents would be okay with that, I'll talk to them when the time comes. (I'll be probably only be 17 when the ride happens :b )
Once I do get a trailer, I'll have to go out to different trails myself as well. Riding the same places can get a little boring sometimes. :b


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Jacksmama said:


> Hello! I have been to a few of the parks around the state, and plan to visit more this coming summer. I have been to Midwest, it's a PHENOMENAL facility! Very clean and well maintained, stalls for your horse, cabins if you want them, a restaurant on the site, lovely shower/bathroom facilities. Really, really nice. They have beautiful trails too.
> I have also been to Greene Sullivan in Dugger Indiana. It's definitely a bit more rugged than Midwest, but the trails are awesome! They have every level you could want, from very easy to single tracks winding up, down, and around. Very reasonable camping fees, and they also have a day ride parking area. No showers, but they do have a port-o-potty style bathroom. It is a first come first serve type of place, the first time we went were actually the only ones there.
> JW Jones is a great place to day ride, from what I've heard camping is no longer an option due to dumb-dumbs vandalizing.
> I have also been to Corydon in O'Bannon forest. Great place, but very challenging trails with a lot of rock.


I'm from Sullivan County, didn't know Greene/Sullivan had horse trails, sweet! I don't have a horse yet but still in the process of getting the needed supplies  I hope one day I get a chance to go on a group ride too!


----------

